# May 2012 Betta Photo of the Month Contest Results



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

*Congratulations to May's Betta Photo of the Month Contest winner, Karebear13!*

Karebear13 (23 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

PitGurl (9 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

AFishTale (9 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Crashzero (8 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Atena (6 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Pewmew (5 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Strickland (4 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Sweeda88 (3 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Termato (3 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

BeckyFish97 (3 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

sparkyjoe (3 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Tobythefish (2 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Jessicatm137 (2 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

littlebabyfilly (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Tappy4me (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

True Indigo (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

betta lover1507 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Pogthefish (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

MyRainbowBettaFish (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

LebronTheBetta (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Sena Hansler (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Bettaluver4evr (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Junglist (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

brenna33 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

gidgeystartedit (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Mart2289 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

ootfifawithbubba (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Leighla (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

SamJustice (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Hallyx (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

myfishjayne (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

bananafish (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

xXGalaxyXx (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Fabian (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Keroro (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Shadyr (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

KadenJames (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Aluyasha (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Emmahlee (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

bettanova2 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Sivan (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

kmcclasky (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

xShainax (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Hmongol (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

lilyth88 (0 votes)


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Congrats to the winner, very cute pic!

Has any thought been given to categories for this contest? 

For example: Females, Flares, Bettas With Friends, etc.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Mines was a blurry shot XD lol!!


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh my goodness!!! thank you so much for voting for my Benzy!!!!  I was so shocked when I logged in this morning and saw his pic  Thank you!!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Congrats, Karebear. Thanks to everyone who participated.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Congratulations Karebear! Such a cute shot. It's really hard to only choose one pic though.


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh yeah for sure so many lovely shots


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

Congratulations Karebear - it was such a tossup for me between Karebear and Crashzero but I ended up going with he cuteness... A lot of great photos though!

And thanks to the six people who voted for Guppy too, I don't know who you are, but Guppy appreciates the votes, as do I.

Your fishies are all so cute.


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Congrats Karebear! And Thank You to the 2 people who voted for mine! I did better than I expected.


----------



## Crashzero (Apr 9, 2012)

Congratulations Karebear13! =D
Thank you for voting for mine too, appreciate it =D


----------



## surprize30 (Apr 28, 2012)

do you have to be a adminastrator to be in the competition??


----------

